# Coming from Dubai to Cyprus to live



## pepps (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi all

Wonder if you could help us with a couple of questions:

Bringing my dad who is 80 with us I see someone posted that you can have live in carers maybe from Phillipines etc does anyone know the cost per month please

Also how do we get these helpers ?

Does anyone know how long furniture would take from Dubai to Cyprus and approx cost for 3 bed villa worth of furniture ?

Many thanks in advance

lane:


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

pepps said:


> Hi all
> 
> Wonder if you could help us with a couple of questions:
> 
> ...


you get them through an agent. the cost is 280e per month for 6 days or 350e per month. How much you pay the agent varies from nothing to close to 1000e. you have to have a guarantee of about 800e from the bank. Their skills vary from absolutely nothing to english or greek speaking with experience. Carers from europe cost more per month. in addition you have to pay social insurance for them every month and provide health insurance for them, the cost for this is minimal.


----------



## pepps (Oct 17, 2009)

theresoon said:


> you get them through an agent. the cost is 280e per month for 6 days or 350e per month. How much you pay the agent varies from nothing to close to 1000e. you have to have a guarantee of about 800e from the bank. Their skills vary from absolutely nothing to english or greek speaking with experience. Carers from europe cost more per month. in addition you have to pay social insurance for them every month and provide health insurance for them, the cost for this is minimal.


Thanks so much for your quick reply

Is it best to use an agency when I get to Cyprus ?

I assume the 350 euros is for a live out helper and they get their own accomodation ?

I have to put 800 euro bond with the bank for them ?

Thanks again


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

pepps said:


> Thanks so much for your quick reply
> 
> Is it best to use an agency when I get to Cyprus ?
> 
> ...


live in. yes you put an 800+ bond for them at the bank. If they leave you stranded and disappear you lose the money. the agents are in Cyprus as they do the immigration processing


----------

